# Oops I messed up! How long is dairy in breastmilk?



## Hanbonem

I've had good success with eliminating dairy from my diet and it carrying over to DD. Before she would have a 45 min long colicy period at night when her gut was bothering her, but after dairy was out she's usually pretty happy. If she gets upset these days I can usually pin down where I've messed up. Last night it was the maltballs that I decided to have as a treat.

So on the heels of that I've spaced again and just had two slices of pizza. Would it help at all to just give her a bottle tonight instead of nursing, or is it in my system long enough that there's just no avoiding it at this point?

In a nutshell my question is this: How long do milk protiens from a specific meal stay in breast milk? Is there a number of hours till it's gone? Pump and dump or just console my baby before bedtime?

Thanks.


----------



## LionessMom

i would think she should be ok. i have heard of giving them chamomile tea to help stomach upset. i would check though.


----------



## tanyalynn

I _think_ it's more than just a few hours--probably less than when you first eliminated it (that can be 2-6 weeks IIRC) but I still think levels would be around for at least a day or two.

None of us are perfect with this stuff.


----------



## Jadethehut

A nurse once told me it takes five hours for whatever you ate (obviously not including sugar, caffeine, alcohol.. those are instant) to get into your breastmilk and 24 hours to get out.

I actually find that there's a big improvement IN 24 hours or less, but things can still be a little off for a week or two, depending on the offense (ie what and how much you ate).

So, no, pumping and dumping will not help as usual, but things will be better tomorrow!


----------



## Parthenia

From Kellymom:

Quote:

If you think that your baby may be sensitive to dairy products in your diet, remember that it can take 10 days to 3 weeks to eliminate cow's milk protein from your system-allow a full 2-3 weeks of dairy elimination before evaluating the results.
My 2nd dd was allergic to all cow, goat, sheep, water buffalo milk proteins (and I tried them all, unfortunately). If I ate anything with non human milk protein in it, I noticed it took up to 3 weeks for her eczema to go away. I had several copies of the hidden dairy cheat sheet in the kitchen, sent them with dh for shopping, etc.

It sucked. I love cheese. Her milk allergy lasted until she was almost 2. She's 3 now, still nursing, and I'm back on the cheese.







:


----------



## tuansprincess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parthenia* 
It sucked. I love cheese. Her milk allergy lasted until she was almost 2. She's 3 now, still nursing, and I'm back on the cheese.







:

omg you have given me hope!







there can be cheese again!


----------



## Parthenia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuansprincess* 
omg you have given me hope!







there can be cheese again!

Hang in there! We figured out that she was no longer sensitive to milk when dh gave her a slice of pizza and she didn't break out with oozing weeping sores all over her face, legs, and arms. I was livid when I found out, but two weeks after the pizza incident her skin was smooth and clear.

I bought Epoisses, Gjetost, and La Clochette and MIL and I had a stinky cheese celebration.


----------

